# Railroads warn of shutdown if automated train mandate stands



## Caesar La Rock (Sep 15, 2015)

If Congress doesn't extend the deadline, well say goodbye to a large bulk of the freight that is transported around the country. Also say goodbye to 95% of Amtrak's routes and most of the commuter lines across the country too.

http://thehill.com/policy/transportation/253684-railroads-warn-of-shutdown-if-automated-train-mandate-stands?ref=yfp


----------



## neroden (Sep 20, 2015)

This is an idle threat. They're trying to get the attention of the House of Representatives, which has not been bothering to do its job (the Senate has already passed an extension).

The Surface Transportation Board recently appointed a czar with the power to order railroads to operate passenger trains, so they've laid down the law: the freight railroads are making idle threats here.

The secondary goal of the freight railroads is to weasel out of the fines by saying "The government ordered us to operate, so they can't fine us".


----------

